# Cadpat clothing issued prior to BMQ?



## SudsyNavy (12 Jan 2005)

in basic do you get issued cadpat gear? or is it the old All green gear?


----------



## Da_man (12 Jan 2005)

Youll get Cadpat.


----------



## MikeM (12 Jan 2005)

Are they still issuing the 82 pattern webbing for new recruits? Or do they get the Tac Vest now too?


----------



## Sapper24 (12 Jan 2005)

It mainly depends on the regiment you are with, as far as I know, in the 31 Brigade they don't issue the 82 pattern anymore, I believe we all get the new Tac. Vest


----------



## shaboing (12 Jan 2005)

i have the webbing but as far as i know i'm the only recruit on the hasty p's at the moment that doesn't have the tac vest. so i'm hoping to get one soon.


----------



## SudsyNavy (12 Jan 2005)

your right, im nota private....im a Ordinary Seamen....welll soon to be after BMQ...   

oh refering to my first post, i was asking about Cadpat being issued at St.Jean for Basic training? is that correct or is it just for you army types in BattleSchool....


----------



## chrisf (12 Jan 2005)

Regardless of element, he's referring to the fact that you have yet to earn a hook... the rank starts out as no-hook, the hook means you've completed your QL3 course.


----------



## SudsyNavy (12 Jan 2005)

so what is Ql3 and Ql5?


----------



## chrisf (12 Jan 2005)

If you have to ask, you don't have a hook.

Refers to the apprentice level and journeymen level courses in your selected trade.


----------



## SudsyNavy (12 Jan 2005)

sorry didnt realize that, i am going to BMQ in 3 days im sure il learn all about the rankings....im going in for  a Naval Weapons Tech....


can anyone answer my question about Cadpat gear at StJeans Basic training?

cheers


----------



## D-n-A (12 Jan 2005)

Your find out in 3 days.

Does it really matter if your getting CADPAT straight away or not...


----------



## Big Foot (12 Jan 2005)

Yes, you do get CADPAT straight off the bat. However, that only means combats. You still get webbing, the old style four seasons jacket and mk III combat boots, none of the fancy kit.


----------



## SudsyNavy (12 Jan 2005)

MikeL said:
			
		

> Your find out in 3 days.
> 
> Does it really matter if your getting CADPAT straight away or not...



It doestn REALLY matter, just thaught id throw a question down, i thaught thats what this forum was for? 

Anyways, thanks Big Foot for your INFO..

Cheers


----------



## GerryCan (21 Jan 2005)

It's pretty sad when I a brand new guy off the street can get Cadpat in Basic, but trading in a set of combats in Petawawa is like pulling teeth. :crybaby:

Oh and BTW, who really cares if the guys wants to put a hook up here?? This is the internet, not a parade square....lighten up.


----------



## tomas (22 Jan 2005)

you get cadpat in basic. the combats if you are lucky a gortex jacket.. when i left they were handing out gortex boots.. not to me of course.. i got crap i have a 30 year old jacket as well nothing really fancy.
but in borden the ktis a bit better, you can get exchanges pretty good
we had a class where they showed us all the winter kit we will eventually be issued and theres alot of it.. the problem i was told is they cant print the cadpat fabric fast enough to keep up with the demand


----------



## BDTyre (23 Jan 2005)

If I'm not mistaken, isn't there only one manufacturer doing the clothing?  Maybe they should contract out a second manufacturer.  I know the US often uses three or four different ones (Propper probably being the biggest).


----------



## tomas (20 Feb 2005)

that would be logical, and the military isny about logic.


----------



## who980 (21 Feb 2005)

Just a Sig Op said:
			
		

> Regardless of element, he's referring to the fact that you have yet to earn a hook... the rank starts out as no-hook, the hook means you've completed your QL3 course.



Actually, in the Reg Force, you get your hook after you have 2.5 years of service which is usually sometime after you've completed your QL4.


----------



## Gouki (21 Feb 2005)

GerryCan said:
			
		

> Oh and BTW, who really cares if the guys wants to put a hook up here?? This is the internet, not a parade square....lighten up.



I see what you're saying, I do, but it does kind of bother me. I'm just an AP, and to be truthful I can't wait until I can put in my little Private rank into my avatar. I want to right now, but I want to earn it. I think that is the way it should be done - and on top of that, in such a forum, someone may confuse him for actually being a trained Private. 

No one would like it if someone just decided to use a Major rank as their avatar if they were in their first year of ROTP right?

I know it's the internet and in the grand scheme of things, it's not a big deal. But it's this forum in this corner of the net and I think that the only people who should have the certain ranks/badges as their avatar ought to be the ones that earned it.


----------



## Bull_STR (7 Apr 2005)

Steve said:
			
		

> I see what you're saying, I do, but it does kind of bother me. I'm just an AP, and to be truthful I can't wait until I can put in my little Private rank into my avatar. I want to right now, but I want to earn it. I think that is the way it should be done - and on top of that, in such a forum, someone may confuse him for actually being a trained Private.
> 
> No one would like it if someone just decided to use a Major rank as their avatar if they were in their first year of ROTP right?
> 
> I know it's the internet and in the grand scheme of things, it's not a big deal. But it's this forum in this corner of the net and I think that the only people who should have the certain ranks/badges as their avatar ought to be the ones that earned it.


I hear what you are saying.  and to some degree I agree with you.  but this is the Internet.  And why not have some fun with it.  I have a hook in my sig.  it helps those that know me outside of the Army to signify that I am a soldier.  Civillians have no idea other then the more the hooks the higher rank you are.  i says on my paperwork that I am a Private recruit  well for Photoshop sake I have it in my sig.  that is my goal right now.  See you guys soon.


----------



## Canadian Sig (7 Apr 2005)

Steve. Having a hook is not an indicator that you are trained. It is given to troops who have served 30 months in the forces. Your trade badge will change with your QL levels (3/4/5). That trade badge is the indicator of training level.


----------



## chrisf (7 Apr 2005)

I was under the impression that it was QL3 or 30 months, which-ever came SECOND?


----------



## Canadian Sig (8 Apr 2005)

Well I have seen troops who wer'nt qualified 3 yet but had hooks up. I will have to check the CANFORGEN at work today.


----------



## GerryCan (19 Apr 2005)

> No one would like it if someone just decided to use a Major rank as their avatar if they were in their first year of ROTP right?



Actually I wouldn't really care at all. Like I said, it's the Internet, not a parade square.


----------



## P-Free (22 Apr 2005)

Just a Sig Op said:
			
		

> I was under the impression that it was QL3 or 30 months, which-ever came SECOND?



I've heard of some people signing on for their second contract and having yet to complete their MOC training.


----------



## Canadian Sig (22 Apr 2005)

P-Free said:
			
		

> I've heard of some people signing on for their second contract and having yet to complete their MOC training.



   Some trades have such a long waiting list and a long course that it does happen. Alot of the tech trade side of the Sigs world is like that.


----------

